# Comb honey to sell



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Making Comb honey to sell ?*

No it would be less honey comb because the box would have more bee space ie 11 frames instead of 10. the volume of honey is always L x H x D


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Making Comb honey to sell ?*

Yes, you would have more pieces, but less weight per piece.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Making Comb honey to sell ?*

I cut them 4" by 4" but I sell it by the pound. So it will make roughly the same amount of pounds and as Householder says, more pieces.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Making Comb honey to sell ?*



Michael Bush said:


> I cut them 4" by 4" but I sell it by the pound. So it will make roughly the same amount of pounds and as Householder says, more pieces.


Like Michael if selling by pound it wouldn't matter but it depends on containers for visual appeal.
If plastic square cut comb boxes fat pieces won't fit and to thin pieces look bad.
Chunk honey jars depend on opening sizes, I find two thin slices look better than one slab.
Do some experimenting and ask your customers what they think or want.

ALSO I would NEVER run a whole box of comb honey frames the inside center frames would get travel stain before outside capped over.
My comb honey is produced in middle 3 or 4 frames with extracting frames on outside, comb is pulled as filled and new frames inserted.
Keep them tight for thin comb spread them for fat combs depending on market destination.
Large RED C magic marker in center of frames gets them filled quick and look good.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Making Comb honey to sell ?*

If you selling by the piece then 11 frames would work out great. I now of one comb honey producer that only uses 11 frames. 

Georgiabees
Our flow is so strong sometimes we can produce 3 good supers of comb honey per hive. There is ways to get them to finish the whole boxes at once too. LOTTTTS of BEES. We use finishing hives, which is the strongest hives in the yards. You let all you comb producing hive in the yard get things all started and then when it is time to finish you pull the supers and put them all on your finishing hives (bees and all). They have so many young bees all they do is cap the honey and within a few days all the supers are finished. Snow white cappings, very little tracked up combs. 100+ supers of 97% capped super of comb honey each year. The 3% that doesn't get capped get sold by the bite for $.50 each. Last years comb honey retailer for over $400 a super. Wholesale price when for $150 a super which is 1 1/2X wholesale price on liquid honey. Still have more work in comb honey then what it is worth unless you can retail everything you can produce.:scratch:


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Making Comb honey to sell ?*

Am intrigued about_ Large RED C magic marker in center of frames gets them filled quick and look good_.:thumbsup: What do you actually do here.

PRICE
I sell normal honey at $12-14 kg. Honey comb I charge $48 kg. Cost per piece about $5-8 per piece.

Thanks


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I think he marks comb frames with a "C" to make sure that they get pulled as soon as they are ready and aren't overlooked.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I write "comb" on the top of my frames I use for comb. The frames I use for honey comb have one wire horizontally. Standard frames have three wires. I was think he marks eh foundation for effect in the honey comb.

thanks


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Our comb supers are all painted HOT PINK so we don't miss them.


----------

